# "mold" on fish



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Well just like the title says, I have no idea what it could be. It's only on the bumble bees and the maingano. Labs and on peacock haven't gotten it......yet. sorry for the bad pictures but if you can zoom in you can see it. It looks like a fuzzy mold.



































































http://imgur.com/ZQmW72l




http://imgur.com/T4kpHtE




http://imgur.com/Im6UxMs




http://imgur.com/zGyjV3D




http://imgur.com/YnTVu73




http://imgur.com/nK6z96Q




http://imgur.com/qIWVB4K




http://imgur.com/SoWdxuH


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

I couldn't see the mold clearly, but...

Could it be from the substrates in the tank? 
Check your water parameters. 
Try removing any of the rocks that may have mold or needs cleaning and soak with a little bleach. Rinse thoroughly in hot water.

Could also be a fungus.

Try doing a 50% water change and vacuuming the gravel for the next day or 2 until GTZ or Robin comes along.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Odd. Is there any mold or fungus growing in the tank? Any driftwood? Over what time frame did the spots appear? It's possible that it's pigmentation from the food they're eating. What do you feed?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Crushed coral substrate, Arizona flagstone is the hardscapes, 2 amazon sword , and anacharis. Tank has been up for seven months now no mold anywhere else. The wife thinks it's "mold" looking but when I look I can see where she could possibly confuse it but I have bad eyes. She also says she sees really small hairs coming off the "mold". No driftwood and the water parameters are 8.2/ 0 / 0 / 10-20. Don't know the gh/kh. Water changes are done at a rate of 10 gallons every couple days no more than three days. Upon closer review they look exactly like their pattern stripes, kinda a dark gray light bblack blotches. The wife sees the fish the most and it had appeared in the last 2 weeks or so. New life spectrum sinking pellets and blanched veggies once a week (just whatever I get my hands on: cucumber, peas, romaine, squish)
I belive it to be their pattern coming in but I wanted to leave the diagnosis to the pros. They aren't acting funny by any means and all the fish are fed the same diet. Only 4 fish have the "mold" in question.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know about the hairs your wife thinks she might be seeing, but it looks very similar to what happened, only to 2 of my fish, after I started feeding food with spirulina... which happened to be NLS. I just live with it as opposed to changing food. My lighter colored Dragonblood was most affected.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

When I get home in a week I'll be making my own food (blanched green veggies, garlic [to cut down on parisites, as a preventative], and spirullina) does that sound like a good daily diet for my stocking (5x labs, 3x bumble bees, 2x albino peacock, 1x maingano)? Could I make a batch with the garlic for a daily food and one with garlic for a weekly food?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...sounds great for them... but again, the spirulina will cause weird pigmentation blotches in some fish... others chime in here, I'm certain I'm not the only one that has had spirulina do this...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It doesn't look quite the same as the "spirulina splotches" that I've seen a handful of times.
From the pictures, it looks like it is almost exclusively on the underbellies and under the mouth. Is this true, or is it found elsewhere?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Kanorin said:


> It doesn't look quite the same as the "spirulina splotches" that I've seen a handful of times.
> From the pictures, it looks like it is almost exclusively on the underbellies and under the mouth. Is this true, or is it found elsewhere?


Yes you are correct


----------

